# I'm really frustrated by the D7100



## coastalconn (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't get it.  Perhaps I have a lemon.  I have maintained all along the AF system in the D300 is far superior to the D7100.  Yesterday I shot the D300 all day and it just locked on focus and I had shot after shot of BIF in nice sharp focus.  I have been through every setting from single point, 9pt, 21, 51 and even tried 3d for the hell of it.  Focus lock on from off to long..  Perhaps my lens and body just don't like each other, although the Sigma 120-300 was perfect on the D300 yesterday with the 1.4x and the 2x TC

So enter common merganser.  just a boring fly by of a duck.  1/1600th, F5.6, ISO 200 at 420..  First shot shows acceptable sharpness.  this was with 21 point AF, then the camera just seems like it doesn't even attempt to maintain focus.  I think at this point I was even on focus priority, although I think that is irrelevant with back button focus..  5 consecutive shots..  The D300 would not have missed such a simple target...  What do you think?


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 10, 2014)

Kris the first is just about on but the rest are with out a doubt a miss.I know its not you knowing you. When I picked up my Sigma lenses the other day there was a fellow In the camera shop saying the same thing of to many missed shots. Are you using continues focus because  I have read some where that AF-A struggles from single focus to continues, just a thought.  I dunno after my bad experience with the D7000 and good results from the D90 and D3100 it kinda makes me wonder on the more sophisticated focus system from nikon if they are to complicated or perhaps not adjusted or calibrated at there very best.

Your D300 has older technology and its spot on so what is it,Nikon new focus system are not that great on tracking or is it quality control went south all together or a lemon.To be honest I love all your stuff from the D300. My Canon 60D as simple as the focus system is,It locks a tracks very well.


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 10, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Kris the first is just about on but the rest are with out a doubt a miss.I know its not you knowing you. When I picked up my Sigma lenses the other day there was a fellow In the camera shop saying the same thing of to many missed shots. Are you using continues focus because a I read some where that AF-A struggles from single focus to continues, just a thought.  I dunno know after my bad experience with the D7000 and good results from the D90 and D3100 it kinda makes me wonder on the more sophisticated focus system from nikon and makes me wonder.


Yup always AF-C.  AF-S doesn't work for fast moving things and AF-A lets your camera decide if it should be AF-S or AF-C...


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 10, 2014)

I hope you get it worked out because thats  such a nice camera and must be frustrating as hell.


----------



## BillM (Feb 10, 2014)

Those are full frame and it couldn't lock on ? That should have been easy for it. Have you tried it with other lenses ? I haven't had too many chances to shoot birds with mine yet but I thought the focus was really good at the rink. I did take a few shots Saturday of a Harrier and it hit all 10 frames as it was coming to me and going away. This was as close as it got, maybe 50 yards.


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 10, 2014)

BillM said:


> Those are full frame and it couldn't lock on ? That should have been easy for it. Have you tried it with other lenses ? I haven't had too many chances to shoot birds with mine yet but I thought the focus was really good at the rink. I did take a few shots Saturday of a Harrier and it hit all 10 frames as it was coming to me and going away. This was as close as it got, maybe 50 yards.
> 
> 
> > Yup full frame!  This should have been easy peazy for the AF system.  I'm having a hard time deciding if it is the lens or the camera.  When I originally got the lens it seemed better.  It's been back to sigma twice, but it seems to work perfect on the D300.  I've never thought the AF system in the D7100 was as good as the D300 which is contrary to everyone else's reports so it's hard to figure out.  I do know the D300 with the 2x TC had better results and faster more accurate AF then the D7100 did with the 1.4x..  It's a conundrum...


----------



## BillM (Feb 10, 2014)

Where you have the D300 maybe send the 7100 in to have it looked at ? Anyone close to you with a 7100 you could try your lens on ?


----------



## Gavjenks (Feb 10, 2014)

Is everybody seriously completely ignoring that the subject of these photos is a duck taking a dump?


----------



## BillM (Feb 10, 2014)

If the poop was in focus we'd be talking about nothing but the poop :mrgreen:


----------



## Tailgunner (Feb 10, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> Is everybody seriously completely ignoring that the subject of these photos is a duck taking a dump?



Yup, thats what through the AF off.


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 10, 2014)

hmmm, well I have a few theories.  Maybe it was just too damn cold today.  I also just cleaned the crap out of the contacts on the camera.  When I was checking fine tune, I noticed that sometimes the camera didn't recognize the 2x TC.  Still not sure though.  Some other glitchy things, sometimes the camera will not review images after picture is taken. (Even with Nikon battery, no grip attached)  I have to turn the camera on and off a few times and take the lens off and put it back on.  This happens most often when it is cold.  I can't even go into the menus..It's happened with all 3 memory cards I have, Sandisk 95 mb/s sec, Trancend 600x and a cheap Sony, so I doubt it is a memory card issue....


----------



## TheLost (Feb 11, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> hmmm, well I have a few theories.  Maybe it was just too damn cold today.  I also just cleaned the crap out of the contacts on the camera.  When I was checking fine tune, I noticed that sometimes the camera didn't recognize the 2x TC.  Still not sure though.  Some other glitchy things, sometimes the camera will not review images after picture is taken. (Even with Nikon battery, no grip attached)  I have to turn the camera on and off a few times and take the lens off and put it back on.  This happens most often when it is cold.  I can't even go into the menus..It's happened with all 3 memory cards I have, Sandisk 95 mb/s sec, Trancend 600x and a cheap Sony, so I doubt it is a memory card issue....



I've shot football games in below freezing weather and never had a problem with my D7100.   I'm going to guess your D7100 is...  the stuff coming out of that duck.

It might be time to send it to Nikon


----------



## Derrel (Feb 11, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> hmmm, well I have a few theories.  Maybe it was just too damn cold today.  I also just cleaned the crap out of the contacts on the camera.  When I was checking fine tune, I noticed that sometimes the camera didn't recognize the 2x TC.  Still not sure though.  Some other glitchy things, sometimes the camera will not review images after picture is taken. (Even with Nikon battery, no grip attached)  I have to turn the camera on and off a few times and take the lens off and put it back on.  This happens most often when it is cold.  I can't even go into the menus..It's happened with all 3 memory cards I have, Sandisk 95 mb/s sec, Trancend 600x and a cheap Sony, so I doubt it is a memory card issue....



Nikon and Sigma have had some lens compatibility issues over the years, with NIkon forcing all the independent lens manufacturing companies to reverse engineer their lenses to coincide with Nikon's autofocusing protocols. The NEWEST Nikon cameras the D5300 and Df have 'issues' with Sigma lenses. The Nikon Sigma Kerfuffle | byThom | Thom Hogan

But what I am wondering about is a multi-part issue; the inability to recognize the 2x TC seems to indicate a contact/communication problem, and the camera's inability to show shots on the LCD is troubling. A "glitchy" camera doesn't sound right Kris. I'm wondering if the TC is an issue. What is it, like 10 contacts in the camera,10 on the converter rear, 10 on the converter front surface, and then 10 contacts on the back of the lens, for a total of 40 contacts?


----------



## sk66 (Feb 11, 2014)

Which TC's are you using?
The only TC's that work reliably with that lens and newer Nikon bodies are the Sigma TC's... I honestly don't know where/when the changes were made but I used to be able to use Nikon TC's on Sigma lenses... I can't now. At least not with the 120-300.

The AF systems are very similar between the 300s and the 7100. I haven't used the 7100, but I thought the 7000 struggled a lot, but I was comparing it to my D3.


----------



## TheLost (Feb 11, 2014)

Google "Nikon D7100 Sigma focus problems" 

Looks like the D7100 doesn't like to focus with some Sigma lenses.  I would expect the same issue to show up on all new Nikon bodies 

I've got a friend with a Sigma 150-500 OS...  I'll see if i can borrow it and see what results i get.


----------



## TheLost (Feb 11, 2014)

sk66 said:


> The AF systems are very similar between the 300s and the 7100. I haven't used the 7100, but I thought the 7000 struggled a lot, but I was comparing it to my D3.



The D7100 Auto Focus system is knight-and-day different then the D7000 AF system.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 11, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Nikon and Sigma have had some lens compatibility issues over the years, with NIkon forcing all the independent lens manufacturing companies to reverse engineer their lenses to coincide with Nikon's autofocusing protocols. The NEWEST Nikon cameras the D5300 and Df have 'issues' with Sigma lenses. The Nikon Sigma Kerfuffle | byThom | Thom Hogan
> 
> But what I am wondering about is a multi-part issue; the inability to recognize the 2x TC seems to indicate a contact/communication problem, and the camera's inability to show shots on the LCD is troubling. A "glitchy" camera doesn't sound right Kris. I'm wondering if the TC is an issue. What is it, like 10 contacts in the camera,10 on the converter rear, 10 on the converter front surface, and then 10 contacts on the back of the lens, for a total of 40 contacts?



I don't think it's a compatibility issue between camera and lens since I have the same body and the same lens and haven't had any similar issues.

Personally I never use multi-point autofocus simply because this *IS* the type of result I get each and every time I do try and use it.  If I try and use any of the area autofocus modes (and this has been true on my D90, D7000, and D7100) I get exactly that type of result.  The camera will sort of focus for a shot or two and then drift off into never-never land and focus on something only it can see.  It's what drives me back to single-point autofocus because trying to use it I have missed far more shots than I have ever gotten.  Welcome to my world.


----------



## Josh_Houchin (Feb 11, 2014)

I just upgraded from a Sony A200 to a D7100 with the specific purpose of trying to capturing bird in flight photos.  I am going with Nikkor 70-300mm VR lens and I must admit that this post has kind of spooked me about my decision.  Also could someone please explain "TC's", "AF-C" "AF-S", and AF-A?


----------



## TheLost (Feb 11, 2014)

Josh_Houchin said:


> I just upgraded from a Sony A200 to a D7100 with the specific purpose of trying to capturing bird in flight photos.  I am going with Nikkor 70-300mm VR lens and I must admit that this post has kind of spooked me about my decision.  Also could someone please explain "TC's", "AF-C" "AF-S", and AF-A?



This is for the D7000.. but it does a good job explaining everything.
http://www.pixelfinesse.com/_docs/D7000_AF_Explained.pdf

The D7100 is the best Nikon DX body i've ever used..   I would pick it over any other Nikon DX body (Including the D300).


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 11, 2014)

Josh_Houchin said:


> I just upgraded from a Sony A200 to a D7100 with the specific purpose of trying to capturing bird in flight photos.  I am going with Nikkor 70-300mm VR lens and I must admit that this post has kind of spooked me about my decision.  Also could someone please explain "TC's", "AF-C" "AF-S", and AF-A?



TC  = Tele Convertor

there are 1.4x, 1.7x, 2.0x  basically optical converter.  So if you use a 1.4x on a 300mm it should be equivalent to 420mm
but there are drawbacks due to loss of light etc .. I don't use one but these guys do.


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 11, 2014)

I have a Nikon 7100 and use 18-140 and 70-300 AFS Nikon lenses and it nails the focus,try a Nikon lens and see what happens............


----------



## runnah (Feb 11, 2014)

I had the same sigma and the d300 and I noticed the sigma never really worked as good as the nikon 70-300. It took forever to focus on subject as isolated as your shots.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 11, 2014)

TheLost said:


> Google "Nikon D7100 Sigma focus problems"
> 
> Looks like the D7100 doesn't like to focus with some Sigma lenses.  I would expect the same issue to show up on all new Nikon bodies
> 
> I've got a friend with a Sigma 150-500 OS...  I'll see if i can borrow it and see what results i get.



This is kind of what I was thinking...the D7100 being "new" and the lens coastalconn has being maybe a two year-old 120-300 Sigma, which has recently been sent in to Sigma to be worked on...and the camera is having trouble recognizing the 2x TC with that lens on...I was wondering if **maybe** when Sigma worked on his lens very recently, if they flash updated the lens's firmware, and if that might be interfering with communication.

I dunno...Nikon CHANGES its AF-S protocols at times; when the D200 came out, with the changes to back-button and AF-ON in a consumer-lvele camera, tens of thousands of older Sigma AF lenses suffered an overnight incompatibility, due to Nikon changing the AF-S protocols for the new control buttons. Sigma had to re-chip tens of thousands of lenses.

But what I find troubling is costalconn's camera body refusing to allow image review in cold weather; this sounds like the body has some kind of an **issue**, and that it is not in proper operating order.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 11, 2014)

bigal1000 said:


> I have a Nikon 7100 and use 18-140 and 70-300 AFS Nikon lenses and it nails the focus,try a Nikon lens and see what happens............



Except he uses a 120-300/2.8 which is a little expensive in the Nikon brand
not the lower f/4-5.6 variety


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 11, 2014)

Well im 99% sure it is the lens unfortunately..  just went to my eagle spot with the 150-500 and it tracked the eagles like a champ with only a few OOF shots.  No lock ups with the d7100 either.  Guess the 120-300 is going back to Sigma again.  Bummer...


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 11, 2014)

TheLost said:


> Google "Nikon D7100 Sigma focus problems"
> 
> Looks like the D7100 doesn't like to focus with some Sigma lenses.  I would expect the same issue to show up on all new Nikon bodies
> 
> I've got a friend with a Sigma 150-500 OS...  I'll see if i can borrow it and see what results i get.



Well I can't speak to the d7100 as I don't own one yet but I can say that the sigma 78-200 f2.8 os works fine with a d5200 and a sigma 2x teleconverter.  I haven't had any af problems even when firing a burst.

I use af-c and select my own point normally.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tailgunner (Feb 11, 2014)

Derrel said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> > Google "Nikon D7100 Sigma focus problems"
> ...



Yes sir, I read some place where Nikon was going to start phasing out the ability to use third party glass on their bodies? 

As for the previewing images in cold weather, I agree with something being wrong. I was able to preview images in 15 degree weather with my D7100. That was one cold a$$ morning! lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 11, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > TheLost said:
> ...



I have read that Sigma confirms that the new D5300 has some issues dealing with the older sigma lenses in live view - Sigma is offering a free firmware upgrade to fix the issue but unless your lens is compatible with their usb dock you'l lhave to send it to Sigma to have the firmware upgraded, which is a bit of a pain.


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 11, 2014)

So I went through my shots from this morning and the 150-500 worked flawlessly on the D7100 which leads me to believe it is the 120-300 for sure.  One sequence was 5 outta 6 keepers with a busy background..  The 120-300 would have gotten 0..  setting are in the thread..   http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/351970-more-juvi-eagles.html


----------



## manaheim (Feb 11, 2014)

I never had problems with my D300 with focus EVER. I will say that my D800 (obviously totally different cam, but closer in generation to your D7100 than the D300) had MASSIVE issues with focus to the point of my sending it in for service.  They fixed it and it's MUCH better, but I still find it very finicky compared to the D300, and I've never been totally happy with it.

If you haven't yet, you might consider calling Nikon tech support and sending it in for service.

Here's the number. They man the phones 24/7 I believe.

Nikon Service: 1 800 645 6678, 24 hours a day 7 days a week  Nikon Parts: 1 310 414 8107 7am  3pm PST Mon  Fri


----------



## sleist (Feb 11, 2014)

My D7100 focuses as well as my D700.
Certain lenses hunt or miss more than others but they act the same on both cameras.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 11, 2014)

well its official then. clearly all your cameras and lenses are broke and defunctional. you should just throw them away, or if you like just send them to me and Ill dispose of them properly for you at no charge.


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 11, 2014)

manaheim said:


> I never had problems with my D300 with focus EVER. I will say that my D800 (obviously totally different cam, but closer in generation to your D7100 than the D300) had MASSIVE issues with focus to the point of my sending it in for service.  They fixed it and it's MUCH better, but I still find it very finicky compared to the D300, and I've never been totally happy with it.
> 
> If you haven't yet, you might consider calling Nikon tech support and sending it in for service.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the digits   I emailed Sigma and I will see what they say in the morning.  There customer service has been great the first 2 times I sent the lens back...  The camera is a refurb from Cameta, but I really don't think that is the problem other than the recurring oil spot


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 12, 2014)

Hmm, super strange, on a whim I switched from back button AF that I always use to the normal shutter button release and all my problems went away.  Even turned off AF fine tune as the results were better.  I suspect it is the ol trusty firmware issue as the d7100 activates VR with the back button.  I will test it more over the upcoming weekend...


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 12, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> Hmm, super strange, on a whim I switched from back button AF that I always use to the normal shutter button release and all my problems went away.  Even turned off AF fine tune as the results were better.  I suspect it is the ol trusty firmware issue as the d7100 activates VR with the back button.  I will test it more over the upcoming weekend...


interesting way of focusing.  I can see it's benefits.  I'm going to have to test that myself.


----------



## sk66 (Feb 12, 2014)

That is odd...
Maybe also try back button AF but with it still active on the shutter button.
I know newer Nikons completely ignore focus priority settings with BBF (at least Nikons w/ a dedicated AF-on button).


----------



## BillM (Feb 12, 2014)

Just curious, what do you use for Auto Focus Lock On ? I am using BBF too.


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 12, 2014)

sk66 said:


> That is odd...
> Maybe also try back button AF but with it still active on the shutter button.
> I know newer Nikons completely ignore focus priority settings with BBF (at least Nikons w/ a dedicated AF-on button).


I know they switched the protocol with the D7100 where BBF activates VR.  Since my lens was made in 2011 I'm sure it's a firmware thing although Sigma wouldn't confirm, they did send me a shipping label.  I spoke with a buddy that has the same set up and he uses BBF with no issues...



astroNikon said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, super strange, on a whim I switched from back button AF that I always use to the normal shutter button release and all my problems went away.  Even turned off AF fine tune as the results were better.  I suspect it is the ol trusty firmware issue as the d7100 activates VR with the back button.  I will test it more over the upcoming weekend...
> ...


Back button focusing is very handy.  It was the only way I shot up until this morning 



BillM said:


> Just curious, what do you use for Auto Focus Lock On ? I am using BBF too.


I'm the odd one, I prefer Lock on medium to long.  I find it tracks birds that fly behind trees and such quite well.  Most people seem to think it is better set to off, but in my experience if the same bird flies behind a tree, the camera will instantly try to focus on the tree..  just my humble opinion..


----------



## 18.percent.gary (Feb 12, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> I'm the odd one, I prefer Lock on medium to long.  I find it tracks birds that fly behind trees and such quite well.  Most people seem to think it is better set to off, but in my experience if the same bird flies behind a tree, the camera will instantly try to focus on the tree..  just my humble opinion..



I use medium for the same reason. I *think* people like to use off or short because it's supposed to help adjust focus quicker when the subject is coming straight towards you or away from you.

I tested that theory once on my D300 shooting F/A-18s entering the overhead break at my airport. They were coming straight at me at 420 knots and I had the same accuracy (perfect) with it set anywhere from off to long.


----------



## BillM (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks guys, I was just scrolling through the settings and that one looked like it could possibly be related to this issue so I figured I'd bring it up.


----------



## sk66 (Feb 13, 2014)

The lock on delay setting has no effect on how fast the camera autofocuses. It set's how long the camera reverts to the original point should it loose the original subject. I use shorter delays for harder subjects where I'm more likely to miss the desired AF lock initially.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 13, 2014)

I've used my BB to lock focus .. and the release to focus.  But i'l try this too.  FYI .. the lenses I use don't have VR
I've normally used dynamic 9 for sports and my attempts at birds.


----------

